

Validation in Android - Why did I 'scratch my itch' and how it saves our time? - ragunathjawahar
http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/1fz329/validation_in_android_why_did_i_scratch_my_itch/

======
yareally
Suggestion for the submitter, since I saw you're also the author of the
library. When you create something, submit it as a "show hn" instead of a
normal submit and link directly to the project instead of reddit. It will
likely get more comments and upvotes.

Though if it doesn't get overly noticed, don't get discouraged. It's not
exactly the most optimal time to be submitting something, given what has been
on the front page the past day or two.

~~~
ragunathjawahar
Hi, I'm new to Hacker News and would sure use some help here. I felt an
introduction to the library would be better. However I'll keep this in mind
for future submissions. Thanks.

~~~
yareally
Welcome to HN :)

"Show HN" just makes it stick out more if someone is skimming for new content,
since it shows you're not just a submitter, but also the creator. No worries
though.

~~~
ragunathjawahar
Thank you yareally, would this be considered a spam if I repost it with Show
HN?

~~~
yareally
Hard to say with the way automatic filtering is done. If you don't mind
waiting, post it again when you do a major update.

~~~
ragunathjawahar
Will do, thank you for the tip :)

